

Karen, an App That Knows You All Too Well - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/05/arts/karen-an-app-that-knows-you-all-too-well.html

======
smhenderson
As I read the article I was immediately turned off and my instincts about
privacy kicked in. I must say after reading through it that I'm genuinely
curious now. I'm not sure I'll rush out on 4/15 to get it but I will
definitely follow the story for a while and see how this plays out.

Privacy concerns aside it seems like an interesting concept.

Edit: removed redundant use of the word immediately.

------
sp332
Personally, I'd be 100% fine with a device that knew all about me. For me the
problem is that it blabs. I want a device that knows how to keep a secret!

------
smt88
I don't see many comments that seem to understand what this is. It's part
game, part art project. From the article:

> _And soon, from the British art group Blast Theory, an entirely different
> approach: Karen, a mock life-coach app that develops boundary issues and
> leaves its users feeling distinctly uncomfortable._

It's almost like a milder, usable version of a Black Mirror episode. The
lesson seems to be similar, though. It wants you to think about what you tell
your devices and how they use that information.

------
chadzawistowski
I'd love to try this, but it looks as though they will only be offering an iOS
app?

Edit: Ah, an Android version is to follow.
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1320191398/karen-an-
app...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1320191398/karen-an-app-that-
psychologically-profiles-you-as/posts/1155624)

------
astazangasta
Err, so people have been writing shitty horoscopes for centuries. How do we
evaluate whether this thing actually has useful insights?

~~~
_rpd
My reading of the article is that it is supposed to be an art project /
innovative entertainment.

------
lzecon
Searching for Blast Theory it looks like it may be already available but
called Chat To Me?

------
laxatives
Sounds like they already spoiled the ending in the article.

